# Suche Programmieradapter MPI / PPI



## Hightowerxxx (5 Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Weiß zufällig jemand,wo bekomme ich einen guten, günstigen Adapter für MPI auf PPI her?
Ebay sollte es nicht sein, da es eine offizielle Bestellung sein soll!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Der Nörgler (5 Oktober 2005)

Hier gibt es einen der fast alles kann und auch günstig ist.

http://www.deltalogic.de/index.php?target=pbhw/netlink/netlink.htm


netten Gruß


----------



## Denker (8 März 2006)

Hi, 
sehe ich das richtig?
kann ich mit diesem Adapter auch direkt an einen NORMALEN 
Laptop gehen und Programme an eine S7-300 übertragen?

MfG Daniel Denker


----------



## seeba (8 März 2006)

Denker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> sehe ich das richtig?
> kann ich mit diesem Adapter auch direkt an einen NORMALEN
> Laptop gehen und Programme an eine S7-300 übertragen?
> ...




Geht schon immer und ewig mit normalen PCs, auch schon zu S5 Zeiten!


----------



## Denker (8 März 2006)

Wusste ich gar nicht.
Wenn ich das auf der deltalogic seite richtig gesehen hab, soll
das kleine Ding über 400€ kosten, kann das sein?
Soviel teure Sachen passen in den kleinen stecker doch gar nicht rein...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 März 2006)

Aha, das erklärt auch den Preis für den CP5512 von Siemens. Der ist etwas größer und kostet stolze 675,-€.


----------



## seeba (9 März 2006)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, das erklärt auch den Preis für den CP5512 von Siemens. Der ist etwas größer und kostet stolze 675,-€.



Verarsch doch die Unwissenden nicht so.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 März 2006)

Denker schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste ich gar nicht.
> Wenn ich das auf der deltalogic seite richtig gesehen hab, soll
> das kleine Ding über 400€ kosten, kann das sein?
> Soviel teure Sachen passen in den kleinen stecker doch gar nicht rein...


Wenns nur darauf ankommt. Wir haben auch deutlich größere Produkte die  weniger kosten als der NetLink.


----------



## MatMer (9 März 2006)

Hehe Super, also handelt man heutzutage so die Preise aus, muss ich gleich unserem Vertirebsmenschen auch mal sagen.

Vorteil eines Netlink dürfte sicherlich sofot zu sehen, das man den an JEDEN PC mit ner Netzwerkkarte hängen kann und nicht wie beim RS232 MPI Adapter, den ich nur am Rechner in der Firma nutzen kann da mein Dell Notebook keine Com Schnitstelle mehr hat. 

Gut wenn ich das wirklich benötigen würde müsste ihr mir ne PCMCIA Karte kaufen, aber ein Netlink dürfte da die bessere Investition sein.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 März 2006)

MatMer schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe Super, also handelt man heutzutage so die Preise aus, muss ich gleich unserem Vertirebsmenschen auch mal sagen.
> 
> Vorteil eines Netlink dürfte sicherlich sofot zu sehen, das man den an JEDEN PC mit ner Netzwerkkarte hängen kann und nicht wie beim RS232 MPI Adapter, den ich nur am Rechner in der Firma nutzen kann da mein Dell Notebook keine Com Schnitstelle mehr hat.
> 
> Gut wenn ich das wirklich benötigen würde müsste ihr mir ne PCMCIA Karte kaufen, aber ein Netlink dürfte da die bessere Investition sein.


Eine interessante Alternative für die COM-freien Notebooks ist sicher auch der NetLink USB. Dieser unterstützt USB 2.0 bis 480 MBits/s und die volle Profibusgeschwindigkeit bis 12 MBits/s. Und es erntfällt hierbei die ganze TCP/IP-Parametrierung (Adresse, Gateway, ..).


----------



## Denker (9 März 2006)

Ich suche einfach nach dem günstigsten Adapter,
da ich ihn privat brauche und nicht unbedingt sooo viel Geld ausgeben will.
S7, Sitop, DI/DO sind schon da, fehlt nur noch der Adapter.

Ich habe da einen Adapter von RS485(Profibus) auf RS232(Seriell) gefunden,
meint ihr das man damit auch eine S7 programmieren könnte?
Schaltplan dafür ist im Anhang.

Zu kaufen gibt es sowas hier: http://www.e-lab.de/diverse/components.html
Bezeichnung "RS232-ProfiBUS Converter"

MfG Daniel


----------



## Nethacks (9 März 2006)

Hätte noch einen RS232 auf Profibus / MPI Adapter herumliegen. Für 100 Euro gehört er dir. Ist ein original Siemens Teil. Funktioniert bis 12Mbit.

Siemens Bezeichnung: PC Adapter 6ES7 972-0CA33-0XA0


----------



## seeba (9 März 2006)

Nethacks schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte noch einen RS232 auf Profibus / MPI Adapter herumliegen. Für 100 Euro gehört er dir. Ist ein original Siemens Teil. Funktioniert bis 12Mbit



Häää? Was ist das für ein Wunder-PC-Adapter?


----------



## Nethacks (9 März 2006)

Ist ein originaler RS232 auf Profibus / MPI Adapter. Kostet normal 256 Euro. Bei Siemens. er heist auch TS Adapter. 

@seeba Kennst du Google????


----------



## seeba (9 März 2006)

Nethacks schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein originaler RS232 auf Profibus / MPI Adapter. Kostet normal 256 Euro. Bei Siemens. er heist auch TS Adapter.
> 
> @seeba Kennst du Google????



Okay, ich kenne die TS Adapter nicht. Er scheint also 12 MB/s machen zu können, allerdings packt das die RS232 nicht, aber für denHeimgebrauch sollte das wohl reichen.


----------



## Denker (9 März 2006)

Nethacks schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte noch einen RS232 auf Profibus / MPI Adapter herumliegen. Für 100 Euro gehört er dir. Ist ein original Siemens Teil. Funktioniert bis 12Mbit.
> 
> Siemens Bezeichnung: PC Adapter 6ES7 972-0CA33-0XA0



Danke ... werde ich drüber nachdenken, aber anscheinend handelt 
es sich bei dem Gerät um einen TS-Adapter oder?
Damit kann ich doch nicht direkt an den PC gehen soweit ich weiß.


MfG Daniel


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 März 2006)

Der "normale" TS-Adapter und der PC-Adapter können nur bis 1,5 MBit/s. Erst der TS-Adapter II (im 300er Gehäuse) kann bis 12 MBit/s.


----------



## Nethacks (9 März 2006)

Ist ist ein PC Adapter, der  !direkt! an die COM Schnittstelle des PC's geht und an der anderen Seite !direkt! an die MPI/Profibus schnittstelle der SPS / ET 200/ ... . Das ist die Version 5,1. Das war die letzte Version bevor die mit USB Anschluss kamen.


----------



## Denker (9 März 2006)

Ok, dann besteht durchaus interesse ...
Aber wie sieht es mit dem RS485 RS232 Adapter aus?
Könnte das auch funktionieren oder eher nicht?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (9 März 2006)

Denker schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann besteht durchaus interesse ...
> Aber wie sieht es mit dem RS485 RS232 Adapter aus?
> Könnte das auch funktionieren oder eher nicht?


Das funktioniert bei der 300/400 nicht. Das Protokoll ist auf der seriellen Seite ein ganz anderes als auf der MPI-Seite. Seriell ist PtP, MPI ist ein Bus mit Tokens und sehr genauen Timings.


----------



## Denker (9 März 2006)

Also werde ich nich darum herum kommen mir einen originalen Adapter zu kaufen und das Geld  zu investieren...


@Nethacks: wo in etwa wohnst du?


----------



## Nethacks (10 März 2006)

Salzburg / Österreich

Schreibe mir eine PN, dann können wir alles weitere klären


----------

